# Baby and Bandit are due 7-15



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

This is going to be the worst week ever I think. This will be our first kidding. I am super nervous. Give me a human mom and I know what to do, but give me two goats and I freak out!! They have been bagging up for about three week now. Yesterday their bags were bigger and I see hips now. So I think the babies are dropping?? I am still a little iffy on if I feel ligaments. Because I have never been shown what that is or where that is. My birthing kit will be completed today after a visit to Tractor Supply. Baby looks like she swallowed a tire and Bandit, well, she is just starting to get a little bigger. My husband thinks I'm nuts. Oh I cannot get straw where I'm at, so will wood shavings do for the birthing area? I am not sure that I will be able to separate them because they cry when I do that. Is this ok? They are so silly I think. Any advice is appreciated. Oh and if there is anything specific that I might need in my kit. I have floss, iodine, cup, colostrum and bottle (just in case), towels, blue pads, wash basin, gloves and lubricant. I also have a heat lamp if it is chilly (night birth?). Oh and camera! I guess the count down begins!!!! I am hoping for girls. I suppose everyone is. I just am not looking forward to castrating the boys I suppose. OK i'm rambling...... :kidred: ? :kidblue: ?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck and hope you get :kidred:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures from last week. They are not too good. I will try to post some more today. Bandit is the black and white. Baby is the brown and white.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

*Baby and Bandit Day 138 gestation*

This is Baby. I think she is going to bust! I wonder how many babies are in there. Sorry if the pics are too big I am still trying to figure out photobucket.


























This is Bandit. She is not as big as Baby.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the pics.. they are so cute! Sounds like babies soon! Make sure they have a nice big bucket of warm water with some molasses in it after they kid.. they need it. (but dont leave the bucket unattended.. so little ones can get in) I also give a little nutra-drench as well. It's no use guessing how many, cause they always fool me... ha ha . I see no reason to separate them if they dont like it... they may send different signals to you when the time comes.. or you may just want one out of the way.. Good luck! it's SO exciting! Cant wait to see the little ones!!! Oh, I always have plenty of clean towels (from goodwill) to dry off babies.. then I toss them.(the towels... ha ha)


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

We did another thorough clean in their stall today. I'm ready with the fresh shavings and hay when they are. I have the molasses, and nutra drench also. I think I have enough old clothes for the babies. I save our old stained up stuff in a bag. Do you give nutra drench when she is in labor or after, or both?
:? :?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

*Baby is acting a little funny today*

When I got home from work this morning I tried to pet Baby and she tried to keep me from petting her on her belly. She tried to push my hand away. She always enjoys back rubs and scratching, but not this morning. I did manage to still feel her ligaments. At least that is what I hope I'm feeling anyway. She just laid back down and looked at me like "go ahead try to pet me again why don't you" kind of look. No discharge yet. She is kind of more puffy on the back end though. Getting closer maybe????
Bandit was more than happy to get all the lovey snuggles this morning! LOL! Oh well I will get hubby to check on them around lunch time. From my calculations we are on day 141 today. How early can they come anyway?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

*?tail flagging??*

We have lots of tail flagging today. Is that a sign of anything? Also lots of rubbing on the fence. More than usual. I haven't seen this much tail flagging since they were in heat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes they will be moody during pregnancy, nothing to worry about (=

Your biggest asset will be to stay as calm as possible, and read, read, read. That way, if you do have to assist, you know how to. Fiasco Farm has a lovely section on this: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm Reading a lot always makes me feel a little more prepared and calm.

Trust me, I know how nerve-racking this can be. Make sure they're up on their minerals; we like to mix minerals with baking soda, and seasalt and kelp (makes it tasty and encourages them to eat it; also encourages them to drink). Some alfalfa is beneficial to pregnant does, but try not to let them get too chubby :wink:

Here's a picture of someone feeling their pregnant doe's ligaments ... this doe's ligaments have disappeared. Ligaments usually feel like two pencils in the shape of a "V". They start becoming squishy as the birth comes closer, and eventually disappear entirely. Usually that means that they will kid within 12 hours, but sometimes it's shorter or longer.










I'll be praying for you and your does!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

At around noon Baby has one ligament starting to give some but the other is firm. One would think that I am having babies. I have been cleaning all morning!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They will let you know when they're ready...since you've had them for their FF their behavior may be different this time. When my FF was in late labor, she didn't shut up...incessant chattering the entire time until she delivered the 2nd of the twins, this time however...she was quiet and didn't cry at all until the first of her quads was delivered...each of the next three were delivered easily and in near silence.

As far as separating them...if they've been together for their first births then do the same this time. Oh...and by the looks of those udders, you shoulddn't be needing those bottles or colostrum.
Each of my does, wether it be the 1st delivery or the 7th have always tripled the size of their udders the day they delivered, I'm betting that you get 2 from each but there could possibly be a 3rd with Baby.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Well its day 144. I double checked the calender. No labor yet. Birth kit all ready, and I have to work tonight!!!! Actually I have to work all weekend. Well if they go into labor I'm calling in. I can't miss the babies coming into the world. They are our first ones and I want to be there. Their bags are more full this morning. I'm going to go check on them in a few minutes though to check before I take a nap. They probably think I'm nuts with all the coming and going and checking. LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure we are more nervous than the new mommies!!! I spent 5 or six hours in the barn with each goat this year.. and it was my 3rd year!!! These girls just take their own time, and we cant rush them (as much as we'd like to..) Good luck and PLEASE keep us posted!!!


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

I had my first ever goat babies last weekend and missed the whole thing, so even though your nervous, just remember the Doe Code, if they can make your more crazy and freaked than you already are, they will!

Good luck and try to not go totally crazy


----------

